# My Spare time



## kryptonianpimp (Mar 25, 2009)

The image above inspired my to create this
*\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/*








How is it?


----------



## Splych (Mar 26, 2009)

Nice. I like it, and if that became official, it would be even cooler. One day, Pokemon should make a contest.


----------

